# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Να ελευθερώσω τις καρδερίνες μου;

## jk21

καλως ορισες νικο και καλη διαμονη! τα πουλακια σου ειναι γεννημενα σε κλουβι (εκτροφης με δαχτυλιδι στο ποδι τους ) ή στη φυση; συνηθως αυτες που εχουν τα πετσοπαδικα ειναι χωρις δαχτυλιδι πιασμενες.

----------


## marlene

Καλως ήρθες στην παρέα..!  =)

----------


## zack27

Καλως ηρθες και καλη διαμονη!!!

----------


## nikosman

jk21 τα πουλιακια μ ειναι πιασμενα απο πολυ μικρα . ενας γειτονας μας τα επιασε 15 ημερων απο την φωλια και τα εβαλε σε κλουβι. οπου πηγαινα οι γονεισ τους και τα ταιζαν. οποτε δεν εχουν δαχτυλιδι!

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου οταν ημουν στην ηλικια σου λιγο μικροτερος ειχα και γω καρδερινουλες σε κλουβι. στην πορεια της ζωης μου καταλαβα οτι καποιες παραοδεις στον τοπο μας που αξιζανε τις βαλαμε στην ακρη και καποιες που μας μειωνουν σαν εθνος δυστυχως συνεχιζουν να διατηρουνται.ξερω οτι ακομα και σημερα τα αγριοπουλια που βρισκονται σε κλουβια στη χωρα μας ειναι πολυ περισσοτερα απο τα πουλια που καλως ή κακως πριν δεκαετιες καποια ,πριν αιωνες καποια αλλα εχουν οικοσιτοποιηθει και γεννιουνται στα κλουβια ,οπως τα καναρινια που εχω επιλεξει να εκτρεφω.ξερω οτι ανθρωποι σαν το γειτονα σου βρισκονται σε ολες τις γειτονιες που καπου εκει κοντα υπαρχουν λοφοι.και γω στο περιστερι μενω οποτε καταλαβαινεις.δεν μπορω να ξερω ποσο διαστημα εχεις τα πουλάκια στο κλουβι και ποσο εχουν χασει οχι το ενστικτο για να επιστρεψουν στη φυση(γιατι αυτο δε χανεται ακομη και στις πρωτες γενιες παιδιων τους) αλλα τη δυναμη στα φτερα για να επιστρεψουνα.αν δεν τα εχεις σε κραχτοκλουβα σιγουρα ακομα μπορουν.αρκει να απελευθερωθουν σε καταλληλο βιοτοπο μακρια απο σπιτια αλλα με τροφη (αγκαθια ,αγριοχορτα οπως πικραλιθρες ζωχους κλπ  και νερο  )και αν ειναι δυνατον με περαστικους εστω παρομοιους πληθυσμους.η επιλογη αν τα κρατησεις ειναι δικια σου.σου λεω ξεκεθαρα οτι μπορει να σου ζησουν αλλα οι πιθανοτητες να τα χασεις αν τα κρατησεις σε κλουβι ειναι μεγαλες.ειδικα εαν δεν εχουν κλεισει χρονο.τα κοκκιδια που εχουν μεσα τους θα αυξηθουν αυτη την εποχη αποτομα.

εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...αλωσίας

και ειδικα εδω 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...αλωσίας!

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ε-Κίτσο

θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω .αν η τελευταια ιστορια ειναι καποια λογια συναισθηματικα δικα μου ,το αρθρο που σου εχω επισυναψει ειναι ενος απο τους πρωτοπορους στις καρδερινες εκτροφεις και νομιζω πρεπει να το δωσεις σημασια .αν νοιωθεις οτι τα πουλακια μπορουν να απελευθερωθουν μπορεις να το κανεις .αν θες μπορουμε να βρεθουμε να τα δω κιολας.αν αγαπας ειδικα τα ιθαγενη σου ευχομαι να βρεις ενα ζευγαρακι εκτροφης να ξεκινησεις.αν  δεν εχεις προβλημα να εχεις και καναρινακια εδω περα ολο και καποιος την ανοιξη με τη νεες γεννες θα σε βοηθησει να ξεκινησεις(εννοειτε δωρο )

χαιρομαι που εισαι μαζι μας και θα χαρω να σε εχουμε ενεργο εδω οποια και αν ειναι η επιλογη σου! φιλικα δημητρης jk21

----------


## nikosman

τα εχω 9 μηνες εγω αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θα καταφερουν να ζησουν αν και θα ηθελα να τα αφησω ...... πιστευεις οτι δεν θα επιβιωσουν στο κλουβι???

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου τωρα ειδα το μηνυματα σου ,και το αλλο στη διατροφη που θα σου απαντησω σε λιγο.


ειναι πολλοι παραγοντες που παιζουν ρολο και πανω απο ολα ο χαρακτηρας των πουλιων αλλα και το μεγεθος του κλουβιου που τα εχεις.απο κει και περα ολες οι απελευθερωσεις πουλιων που ειναι καιρο σε αιχμαλωσια δεν εχουν παντοτε 100 % επιτυχια.θα μπορουσα ισως να πω περισσοτερα αν εβλεπα τα πουλακια απο κοντα και επικονωνουσα με ενα ατομο που μπορει να κρινει γιατι ειναι απο τα πλεον εμπειρα σε θεματα απελευθερωσεων .εναλλακτικα αν θες λεγοντας τους το ιστορικο και αλλα στοιχεια που πιστευω θα σε ρωτησουν επικοινωνησε και ρωτησε την 

http://www.wild-anima.gr/

στο κλουβι αρκετα πουλια καταφερνουν να επιβιωνουν με καλη διατροφη ποικιλων σπορων (εννοειται οχι σε μια σταλια κλουβια ) αλλα πολυ λιγα αποκτουν την λεγομενη κοινωνικοποιηση απεναντι στον ανθρωπο .αυτος ο λογος σε δυσκολες περιοδους της ζωης τους οπως η πτεροροια ,η αναπαραγωγη (για τα θηλυκα ) αλλα και η παρουσα εποχη με την αποτομη αυξηση υγρασιας   ,σε συνδιασμο με το στρεσσαρισμα τους (μικρο ή μεγαλο αναλογα με την ιδιοσυγκρασια τους)  τα οδηγει σε υπερμετρη αυξηση καποιων παρασιτων που εχουν σε φυσιολογικο μη παθογονο αριθμο στη φυση  (κοκκιδια )   και τις περισσοτερες φορες στο θανατο αφου η καταπολεμιση τους και ειδικα ενος ειδους του ατοξοπλασματος  ειναι αρκετα δυσκολη ως προς την οριστικοτητα της! αν θα σου ελεγα οτι θα πεθανουνε για να σε πεισω θα σου ελεγα ψεματα.εδω θα ακους ομως αληθειες!  οι πιθανοτητες να ζησουν αρκετα χρονια ειναι λιγες ! και οι πιθανοτητες να σου ζευγαρωσουν λιγοτερες.οι πιθανοτητες να ζησουν τα παιδια τους μετα απο επιτυχες ζευγαρωμα (το οποιο εχει ιδιαιτεροτητες δυσκολιες και χρειαζεται εμπειρια και μελετη ακομα και για πουλια ηδη γεννημενα σε κλουβι ) ειναι ακομη λιγοτερες.διαβασε το αρθρο που σου ειπα   http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...αλωσίας

στην παρεα μας υπαρχουν παιδια που εκτρεφουν ιθαγενη γεννημενα σε κλουβι και πιστευω θα πουν τη γνωμη τους και κεινα

----------


## nikosman

γιαυτο και εγω αποφασισα αν δεν καταφερω να εχω απογονους φετος να τις απελευθερωσω μετα την πτερορια. και η να παρω αλλες που δεν το νομιζω(ΛΟΓΟ ΤΙΜΗΣ) η να παρω καναρινια. αν τωρα παρω απογονους θα κατησω αυτους και αυτα που εχω τωρα θα τα ελευθερωσω. τι λετε??

----------


## jk21

οσο το διαστημα αιχμαλωσιας περνα ,αυτο ειναι πιο δυσκολο αλλα οχι αδυνατο.επισης τα μεγαλα καλα ειναι να τα αφησεις πριν την επομενη πτεροροια να μην την περασουν σε κλουβι.αν ειναι δυσκολα στην αναπραγωγη θα το καταλαβεις αρκετα νωρις.... για να συζητω μαζι σου για αιχμαλωτισμενα πουλια παει να πει οτι για μενα τουλαχιστον το <<λογω τιμης>> δεν χρειαζεται .ειναι δεδομενο!

----------


## Antigoni87

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%BF%CF%85
Φίλε μου καλωσόρισες!
Διάβασε παραπάνω τη δική μου ιστορία για μια πιασμένη καρδερίνα που μου χάρισαν, και πρόσεξε το ποστ στο οποίο περιγράφω πώς αντέδρασε όταν βγήκε από το κλουβί...
Από τότε έχει γεμίσει η ψυχή μου ευγνωμοσύνη που μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να χαρίσω φτερά σε κάποιον που κανονικά τα δικαιούται και δεν πρέπει να του τα χαρίζει κανένας. Τα πουλάκια σου πιάστηκαν από τη φωλιά τους και βρέθηκαν σε έναν χώρο που ξέρουν καλά ότι δεν είναι η φύση τους. Κι εγώ φοβόμουν όταν ήμουν στη θέση σου... Μήπως η καρδερίνα μου δεν τα καταφέρει; Μήπως πεθάνει; Κι αν την κυνηγήσουν αρπακτικά..; Μα ναι! Ποια είμαι εγώ που θα μπω εμπόδιο σ' αυτόν τον μικρό ίσως κύκλο της ζωής της; Μπορεί η καρδερίνα μου να ζει ακόμη, μπορεί και να πέθανε... Όμως θα πέθανε έχοντας ζήσει πρώτα.

Μην το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου, κοίταξέ τα να πετούν ελεύθερα και ανέβα κι εσύ μαζί τους. Πάρε καναρινάκια και απόλαυσέ τα ήμερα μέσα στο κλουβί τους, γιατί είναι γεννημένα στην αιχμαλωσία εκατοντάδες χρόνια τώρα και κελαηδούν πολύ όμορφα. Ρώτα και μένα που έχω 4!

----------


## nikosman

σημερα πριν φυγω για την σχολη ανοιξα την πορτα του κλουβιου  ωστε φυγουν γιατι τελικα με πισατε αλλα οταν γυρισα το μεσημερι τα πουλια ηταν ακομα μεσα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
παιδια αυτο τι σημαινει πρεπει να τις βγαλω εγω ?? η θεωρουν το κλουβι σπιτι τους?

----------


## vagelis76

Όταν λες άνοιξες το κλουβί?????τα έχεις στο μπαλκόνι σου και πριν φύγεις άνοιξες τη πόρτα και έμειναν μέσα????Μου ακούγετε περίεργο (δε σημαίνει οτι δεν έγινε).
Απλά τα καρδερινάκια δε πιάστηκαν στο μπαλκόνι σου αλλά σε κάποιο χωράφι,που κοντά είχε τροφή ή νερό.Δεν είναι ο καλύτερος τόπος απελευθέρωσης τέτοιων πουλιών το κέντρο της πόλης και γενικά η πόλη.

----------


## nikosman

εχω καρδερινες στην γειτονια μ αν ηθελαν πιστευω οτι και οι δικιες μ θα εφευγαν.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> σημερα πριν φυγω για την σχολη ανοιξα την πορτα του κλουβιου  ωστε φυγουν γιατι τελικα με πισατε αλλα οταν γυρισα το μεσημερι τα πουλια ηταν ακομα μεσα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> παιδια αυτο τι σημαινει πρεπει να τις βγαλω εγω ?? η θεωρουν το κλουβι σπιτι τους?


Ναι θα πρέπει να πας σε κάποιο κοντινό μέρος στη φύση για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα το πιάσει κάποιος άλλος αλλά και για να μπορέσει να βρει φαγητό.Νομίζω ότι σε δύο μήνες θα έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να επιζήσει.Ψάχνω και ένα άλλο θέμα  για περισσότερη βοήθεια.
Διάβασε αυτά τα θέματα που σου βάζω.Δε φαντάζεσαι πόσο χαίρομα9ι για την  απόφασή σου.Συγχαρητήρια.
*Απελευθέρωση άγριων πουλιών,τη θέλω πιο συχνά.*

----------


## jk21

θα συμφωνησω οτι ηταν λαθος ετσι κι αλλιως ο τοπος απελευθερωσης.οπως και με εκπλησσει πολυ οτι κατι τετοιο συνεβηκε και σε αγριοπουλια οταν και τα καναρινια γινονται λουης.....αν τα ειχες απο 2 ημερων και τα ταιζες στο στομα θα το εβρισκα πιο λογικο...αν κανεις το ιδιο σε καταλληλο χωρο με πληθυσμο του ιδιου ειδους νωρις την ανοιξη και δεν φυγουν...τι να πω....εγω παντως προθυμοποιουμε να βοηθησω οποτε το αποφασισεις!

----------


## nikosman

λοιπον επικοινωνισα με αυτον που τις ειχε παρει απο την φυση και μου ειπε οτι οταν τα επιασε δεν ειχαν πολλα πουπουλα πανω τους. οτι ενω τα ταιζαν οι γονεις τους τα ταιζε και αυτος παραλληλα τροφη για νεοσσους μεχρις οτου ετρωγαν μονο απο αυτον . και απο τοτε ζουν σε κλουβι αρα δεν εχουν πεταξει ποτε και γιαυτο δεν εφυγαν . τι να κανω ?? θα ειναι καλυτερα να τα αφησω η θα πεθανουν???

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ απο μακρια δεν μπορω εγω τουλαχιστον να σου πω τιποτα εγκυρο αν δεν καταλαβω την συμπεριφορα των πουλιων βλεποντας τα αμεσα!   

αυτο που σιγουρα μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι εχεις γνωστο εναν θρασυδειλο κλεφτη.γιατι κατι τετοιο εισαι οταν κλεβεις τα μωρα ανυπερασπιστων ψυχων στις στιγμες χαρας που του εχει δωσει ο ΘΕΟς να περνουν καθε ανοιξη!

----------


## nikosman

αυριο θα μιλισω με την ΑΝΙΜΑ και θα θα σας πω αυτη νομιζω θα ξερουν σιγουρα! 

ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σας!!!

----------


## nikosman

λοιπον μιλισα με αρκετες φιλοζωικες και μου ειπαν οτι το πιο πιθανο ειναι να πεθανουν γιατι δεν εχουν μαθει να βρισκουν τροφη και να πετανε. επισης μου εστειλαν μια φορα καταγγελιας για αυτον που τα ειχε πιασει .μου προτειναν να την συμπληρωσω.

----------


## jk21

νικο αν δεν μας εγραφες για το χαρτι καταγγελιας η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν θα σε πιστευα και πολυ και συνεχιζω για το << πολλες >> που ειπες οτι ρωτησες.περιμενω να με διαψευσεις με τα ονοματα των αλλων.......οπως και να χει αν και πιστευω οτι απο μακρια δεν μπορουσαν να εχουν σαφη αποψη ,αν ετσι σου ειπαν κανε οπως νομιζεις.οι τοσες μηνες σε κλουβι ειναι ενα θεμα αλλα το οτι δεν ξερουν να πετανε δεν ισχυει και δεν νομιζω να αναφερθηκε απο εμπειρο μελος τους.το πεταγμα δεν ξεχνιεται ουτε στα καναρινια μετα απο αιωνες.αν μου λεγες οτι ηταν 2 μηνες σε κλουβι μια χαρα θα πετουσανε ! στο θεμα του ψαξιματος τροφης ,ειναι καθαρα ενστικτο και κανεις δεν τους το μαθαινει στη φυση απο τους γονεις ,απλα ακολουθουν την αγελη.εντος της φωλιας μαθαινουνε ομως τροφες οταν τους τις δινουν αυτουσιες και οχι επεξεργασμενες στον προλοβο.πχ σκουληκια απο καποια ημερα και μετα.αν η διακοπη ταισματος απο τους γονεις σταματησε νωρις (δεν καταλαβα κατι τετοιο οταν μιλα οτι πιαστηκανε την 15η μερα) αυτο ειναι ενα μειον οπως και το ταισμα στο στομα απο ανθρωπο αλλα και παλι λεω οτι μονο αν εμπειρα ατομα απο την οργανωση βλεπανε απο κοντα τα πουλια και σε κλουβα λιγο ευρυχωρη θα μπορουσαν να παρου αποφαση..

----------


## nikosman

http://ecotechnews.wordpress.com/%CF...5%CE%B9%CF%83/

α)εδω βρηκα τα τηλεφωνα δεν θυμαμαι ποιες πηρα
β) δεν νομιζω οτι θα κερδιζα κατι να σας πω ψεματα απεναντιας αν δεν ηθελα να το συζητησω θα μπορουσα να σταματησω να σας απαντω

αν θεωριτε οτι δεν εχετε καταλαβει κατι απο αυτα που εχω πει ως τωρα πειτε να το εξηγησω καλυτερα.

----------


## jk21

νικο εκτος της ανιμα αν δεν μου διαφευγει καποια μονο μια απο ολες αυτες εχει γνωμη για αυτο που συζηταμε εγκυρη .εγω αμφισβητισα το πολλες και ειχα λογο γιατι μονο η ορνιθολογικη απο αυτες που ανεφερες εχει γνωμη και το εκπαζ στην αιγινα που δεν το ειδα θα ειχε αποψη.το εντυπο για καταγγελια στο ειπε σιγουρα μια απο αυτες τις 3 με πιο πιθανη την ανιμα.αυτο το πιστευω.ομως εμενω στο οτι απο μακρια δεν γινεται διαγνωση .οπως επισης (αν και ειναι δικαιωμα σου ) με παραξενευει οτι παρολο που ειμαστε 2 βηματα και προσφερθηκα να ρθω να δω τα πουλακια δεν απηντησες εστω αρνητικα.δεν πιστευω οτι μας λες ψεμματα ,αλλα πιστευω και το βρισκω λογικο οτι εισαι επιφυλακτικος για την ορθοτητα οσων σου λεω περι πιθανοτητων επιβιωσης.επισης θα περιμενα απο τη στιγμη που αποφασισες να απελευθερωσεις αν γινεται τα πουλακια να ανστειλεις την αγγελια σου (εστω προσωρινα ) για << σκουροχρωμη >> καναρα ,που για οσους γνωριζουν καταλαβαινουν ξεκαθαρα οτι προοριζεται για ταιρι  στην μια αρσενικη απο τις 2 καρδερινες σου για καρδερινοκαναρα ,επειδη οι καρδερινες προτιμουν σκουροχρωμα πρασινα καναρινια συνηθως....σου ειπα κατι εξαρχης .εδω θα ακουσεις μονο αληθειες.ελπιζω να μην εισαι και συ ενα απο τα πολλα παιδια που εχουν επικοινωνησει επωνυμα ή ανωνυμα μαζι μου και μου ειπανε γιατι δεν με ακουσανε αφου πρωτα πεσανε θυματα αετονυχηδων που δινανε ταχα πουλακια εκτροφης ...γεννημενα στη φυση και κλεμμενα απο αυτη .γιατι δυστυχως εκτος απο παιδια που πραγματικα ξεκινησανε και προσπαθουν μονο με δαχτυλιδωμενα πουλια ,υπαρχουν και οι αλλοι....

----------


## nikosman

α)πραγματικα αυτη την στιγμη δεν ξερω τι να κανω με τα πουλια μ... μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ κελαηδανε ασταματητα !!! πιστευω οτι ειναι ευτυχισμενα αλλα ξερω οτι ειναι πιασμενα..... μετα απο οσα εχω διαβασει εδω στο φορουμ απο εσας και απο αλλα μελη ειμαι πλεον πεπισμενος οτι δεν θα αγοραζα πουλι χωρις δαχτυλι αλλα τωρα που τα εχω ??? φοβαμαι να τα αφησω...

β) οσο για να τα δεισ θα ηθελα πολυ αλλα τωρα ετοιμαζομαι για εξεταστικη και δεν προλαβαινω ισως πιο μετα.

γ)για την καναρα : δεν γνωριζα πως κανω στην αγγελια αναστολη

----------


## warlock

Δεν διάβασα όλο το θέμα , απλά θέλω να πω κάτι . Άποψή μου είναι να τις αφήσεις προς την άνοιξη , που ο καιρός θα έχει ζεστάνει και θα μπορούν ευκολότερα να βρουν τροφή και να επιβιώσουν μόνες τους έξω .Μην τις αφήσεις στην πόλη μέσα γιατί όλο και κάποια γάτα θα βρεθεί να τις φάει , μιας και τα πτηνά σου δεν είναι πολύ πονηρεμένα στους κινδύνους έξω .Πήγαινε ένα Σάββατο σε ένα μέρος με πολλά δέντρα , έξω από την πόλη , μακριά από σπίτια και άφησε τες .

Και μένα όταν ήμουν μικρή και τα παπαγαλάκια μου είχαν ψοφήσει , ένας παππούς γείτονας για να μην στενοχωριέμαι, μου χάρισε μια καρδερίνα που είχε πιάσει βάζοντας δόλωμα το καναρίνι του .Αφού την πήρα μου φαινόταν τρομακτικά μικρό το κλουβί για αυτή .Χτυπούσε δεξιά και αριστερά χωρίς να κάθεται στα κλαδάκια ποτέ .Κανένας δεν μου είχε πει τίποτα για απελευθέρωση αλλά ήταν κάτι που σκέφτηκα αμέσως μόλις την πήρα .Είδα οτι αυτό το πουλάκι δεν ήταν για κλουβί και δεν χαίρονταν όταν πήγαινα κοντά του όπως τα παπαγαλάκια μου .Την κράτησα 2 μέρες για να την βλέπει ο παππούς από απέναντι , να μην σκεφτεί ότι την άφησα οικιοθελώς και μετά ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα μου και την άφησα ελεύθερη .Του είπα ότι μου έφυγε όπως την καθάριζα .


  Παλιότερα στα λίγα δέντρα που υπήρχαν γύρω μας , ερχόταν κοπάδια με γαρδέλια (όπως τις λέγαν οι παλιοί) και σε τρέλαιναν με τα κελαιδίσματα τους , με τα χρώματά τους ...Τελευταία σπάνια να δω κανα δυό και αυτές πεταχτά .Κρίμα να χάνουν τα παιδιά μας τέτοιες εικόνες ...

----------


## Antigoni87

Μην το σκέφτεσαι Νίκο... Μια χαρά θα βρουν να φάνε, θα ζευγαρώσουν, θα τιτιβίσουν χαρούμενα τα πουλάκια. Όμως πρέπει να απελευθερωθούν σε σωστό σημείο! Αν τα αφήσεις από το μπαλκόνι, άνετα μπορεί να βρεθούν σε άλλο μπαλκόνι και ίσως να αιχμαλωτιστούν.
Όπως ειπώθηκε παραπάνω, σε ανοιχτό σημείο με πράσινο θα είναι ο,τι καλύτερο, κάνε το τέλη Φεβρουαρίου ας πούμε!
Αν κι εγώ τη δική μου την είχα απελευθερώσει τέλη Φθινοπώρου και πάλι δε μετανιώνω, την είδα πώς πέταξε ελεύθερη και με γέμισε σιγουριά ότι θα τα κατάφερνε τέλεια...

----------

